
New York City to Replace Pay Phones with Free Wi-Fi - fawce
http://www.wsj.com/articles/new-york-city-to-replace-pay-phones-with-free-wi-fi-1451970003
======
toomanybeersies
Something similar has been done in New Zealand. One of the 3 main providers of
cellular service, Spark (and the only owner of phone booths, being formerly
state owned), has installed wifi routers on top of all the phone booths. You
get up to 2 GB a day for free if you're a Spark customer.

[http://www.spark.co.nz/discover/freewifi/](http://www.spark.co.nz/discover/freewifi/)

I presume it was fairly trivial to install adsl modems to the already existing
telephone connections. It seems like a good use of already existing
infrastructure.

In Wellington, we also get free wifi in the CBD:
[http://cbdfree.co.nz/](http://cbdfree.co.nz/)

Apparently there are adverts for this, but I've never seen them, presumably
due to my adblocking.

